# taking in pigeons



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

if anyone has any birds they dont want and want to get rid of them i will take them in, if you have some e-mail me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

Will these pigeons be used for bird dog training?

Julie


----------



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

I will just hold on to the birds. they wont be used for any kind of training. they will just have a nice home to live out their life


----------

